# My Growing Collection.



## itzjustchris1

I started collecting knives January of 2022 and got totally hooked. To the point where I have to ditch my other hobbies and spend more on knives. So here they are and still waiting for the rest to arrive. 

*Sakai Takayuki AUS10 180mm Gyuto (I did the Polished finish)*






S*akai Takayuki VG10 190 Kengata Gyuto and Sakai Takayuki Ginga ZA-18 210mm Gyuto*




*Yoshimi Kato SG2 Black Damascus 210mm Gyuto with Honduras Rosewood




Yu Kurosaki Fujin VG-10 210mm Gyuto Damascus with African Blackwood (Custom)





Yu Kurosaki Fujin Kurouchi Aogami Super 210mm Gyuto with Rosewood handle and Pakka




Yu Kurosaki Fujin SG2 210mm Gyuto with Wenge and Turquoise





Yu Kurosaki Fujin SG2 240mm Gyuto with Stabilized Maple Burl Hybrid handle (Custom)




Yu Kurosaki Senko SG2 240mm Gyuto Knife 240mm with Urushi Lacquered Oak Handle





Nigara Hamono Tsuchime Suminagashi SG2 with Rosewood handle 240mm




Anryu Uchi Hamono Aogami Super Kurouchi Tsuchime with Ebony handle and Buffalo horn



*


----------



## itzjustchris1

*Yahiko Ginsan Nashiji 240mm Gyuto with Sakura (Cherry wood) handle




Takeshi Saji R2 Diamond Damascus 270mm Kiritsuke Gyuto with Pearl resin handle and mosaic pins




Nakagawa x Myojin Blue 1 Damascus 240mm Gyuto with Karin Burl, Double Buffalo horn and Silver rings




Hatsukokoro Inazuma Aogami Super 240 Kiritsuke with Custom Amboyna Burl and Koa Spacers





Dao Vua V2 Carbon steel 350mm Slicer




Masakage Koishi Kurouchi Tsuchime 210mm gyuto with Custom Joonetsu Solod Black Horn and Solid Fossil Mammoth tooth Spacers




Hitohira Yoshikazu Tanaka x Kyuzo Blue 1 Stainless Clad Gyuto 240mm with Taihei Ebony




Konosuke Fujiyama FM White 1 240mm Gyuto woth Khii and Ebony handle




Hitohira Togashi White 1 Damascus 240mm with Ebony




*


----------



## itzjustchris1




----------



## enrico l

itzjustchris1 said:


>



Honyaki


----------



## itzjustchris1

enrico l said:


> Honyaki


I wish I had one....Maybe soon i'll add honyaki to my collection.


----------



## MowgFace

So many great knives! You have an affinity for different textures!


----------



## itzjustchris1

MowgFace said:


> So many great knives! You have an affinity for different textures!


Thanks.


----------



## itzjustchris1

I was touching up half of them from my work rotation and since half of them are already out I might as well take a updated family pic. 


Sakai Takayuki AUS10 180mm Gyuto

Sakai Takayuki VG10 190 Kengata Gyuto

Masamoto CT 240mm Sujihiki

Sakai Takayuki Ginga ZA-18 210mm Gyuto

Yoshimi Kato SG2 Black Damascus 210mm Gyuto with Honduras Rosewood

Yu Kurosaki Fujin VG-10 210mm Gyuto Damascus with African Blackwood (Custom)

Yu Kurosaki Fujin Kurouchi Aogami Super 210mm Gyuto with Joonetsu Spalted Beechwood, Copperlace spacer with Mars Resin Ferrule

Yu Kurosaki Fujin SG2 210mm Gyuto with Wenge and Turquoise

Yu Kurosaki Fujin SG2 240mm Gyuto with Stabilized Maple Burl Hybrid handle (Custom)

Yu Kurosaki Senko SG2 240mm Gyuto Knife 240mm with Urushi Lacquered Oak Handle

Nigara Hamono Tsuchime Suminagashi SG2 with Rosewood handle 240mm

Anryu Uchi Hamono Aogami Super Kurouchi Tsuchime with Ebony handle and Buffalo horn 

Nakagawa Hamono Ginsan 240mm Kiritsuke Gyuto with Dyed stabilized amboyna burl and Rosewood (Custom)

Yahiko Ginsan Nashiji 240mm Gyuto with Sakura (Cherry wood) handle

Takeshi Saji R2 Diamond Damascus 270mm Kiritsuke Gyuto with Pearl resin handle and mosaic pins

Shun Premier 270mm

Nakagawa x Myojin Blue 1 Damascus 240mm Gyuto with Karin Burl, Double Buffalo horn and Silver rings

Hatsukokoro Inazuma Aogami Super 240 Kiritsuke with Custom Amboyna Burl and Koa Spacers

CCK Carbon Steel 210mm Bone Cleaver 

Dao Vua V2 Carbon steel 350mm Slicer

Masakage Koishi Kurouchi Tsuchime 210mm gyuto with Custom Joonetsu Solod Black Horn and Solid Fossil Mammoth tooth Spacers

Hitohira Yoshikazu Tanaka x Kyuzo Blue 1 Stainless Clad Gyuto 240mm with Taihei Ebony

Konosuke Fujiyama FM White 1 240mm Gyuto with Khii and Ebony handle (work beater)

Kagekiyo Blue 1 240mm Gyuto with Lacquered Walnut handle

Konosuke Fujiyama FM White 1 240mm Gyuto with Khii and Ebony handle (Dead weight)

Sakai Kikumori X Satoshi Nakagawa Blue 1 Damascus 240mm Gyuto with Joonetsu Blue Box Elder Burl, Nickel Silver rings and Mars Resin spacer with Blue Liquid Damascus Ferrule

Hitohira Tanaka x Yohei Blue 1 Damascus 240mm Gyuto with Taihei Makassar Ebony Handle

Sakai Kikumori Choyo Ginsan 240mm Gyuto


----------



## jedy617

Great set. Do you have some standout favorites for the gyutos?

For me would probably be a kagekiyo, kyuzo, and yohei damascus. One of these days I need to try a Kurosaki. Recommended by never tried. I forgot what is the difference between fujin and senko besides the marks? One is forged vs stamped right?


----------



## itzjustchris1

jedy617 said:


> Great set. Do you have some standout favorites for the gyutos?
> 
> For me would probably be a kagekiyo, kyuzo, and yohei damascus. One of these days I need to try a Kurosaki. Recommended by never tried. I forgot what is the difference between fujin and senko besides the marks? One is forged vs stamped right?


My favorites so far are my Blue 1’s which is the Nakagawa x Myojin, Kagekiyo, Tanaka x Kyuzo. Before all that it was the Kurosaki Fujin’s and yes The Fujin line is forged and the Senko line is stamped but that senko line is such laser.


----------



## jedy617

itzjustchris1 said:


> My favorites so far are my Blue 1’s which is the Nakagawa x Myojin, Kagekiyo, Tanaka x Kyuzo. Before all that it was the Kurosaki Fujin’s and yes The Fujin line is forged and the Senko line is stamped but that senko line is such laser.


Very nice I am a blue 1 man myself. Gonna have to get yourself a blue 1 honyaki!


----------



## itzjustchris1

jedy617 said:


> Very nice I am a blue 1 man myself. Gonna have to get yourself a blue 1 honyaki!


One day I will definitely get one but for now im just goin to knock off couple more knives on my list.


----------



## miggus

What a great collections. Smazing. More photoes please


----------



## Duukt

Great looking collection! 

Just curious about why you classified the Kono FM as "dead weight". Can you elaborate on that please?


----------



## itzjustchris1

Duukt said:


> Great looking collection!
> 
> Just curious about why you classified the Kono FM as "dead weight". Can you elaborate on that please?


What I meant is that it will be just sitting on the rack and never be used at all. Dead Paper weight.


----------



## kantdooku

I like your collection!


----------



## Rideon66

Wow 30 knives and not even a year in yet. Now you need to buy more cleavers. Nice knives


----------



## itzjustchris1

kantdooku said:


> I like your collection!


Thanks.



Rideon66 said:


> Wow 30 knives and not even a year in yet. Now you need to buy more cleavers. Nice knives


Yup and this hasn’t been updated as of lately. I would love to own some cleavers but I really don’t have any use for them.


----------



## itzjustchris1

Update of the collection. Here’s the new additions and I think I won’t be adding anything to it till next year or so. 

*Custom Manaka Blue 1 with Red and Black box elder with double copper rings




Custom Toyama Noborikoi 240mm Blue 2 Damascus with Ebony, Double Turquoise and double Silver ring




Custom Hado Sakai Junpaku White 1 240mm Gyuto with Ivory and Nickel Silver Spacer




Custom Kagekiyo Ginsan 240mm Gyuto with Custom Bubinga Burl with Silver Spacers 




Kagekiyo Mirror Ginsan Damascus 240mm Gyuto woth Urushi handle




Custom Hatsukokoro Yoake Blue 1 240mm Kiritsuke with Buckeye Burl handle 




Hatsukokoro Komorebi 180mm Santoku Blue 1 Damascus and Hatsukokoro Ginyo Tsuchime Damascus 150mm Petty/Utility Silver 3


*


----------



## jedy617

We have lots of similar tastes! I just started branching out to westerns and am enjoying that thoroughly. Ever gonna venture in that direction?


----------



## itzjustchris1

jedy617 said:


> We have lots of similar tastes! I just started branching out to westerns and am enjoying that thoroughly. Ever gonna venture in that direction?



Westerns…hhhmmm maybe not. They too pricey for me


----------



## jedy617

itzjustchris1 said:


> Westerns…hhhmmm maybe not. They too pricey for me


You can't say that with that ginsan damascus, kyuzos and FMs  . My fav westerns are in the 5-800 range


----------



## itzjustchris1

jedy617 said:


> You can't say that with that ginsan damascus, kyuzos and FMs  . My fav westerns are in the 5-800 range


Maybe i’ll get 1 and see how Apex Ultra performs and that’s about it.


----------



## martchap

beautiful collection! Works of art, each one. Curious if you cook with them, or mostly for display enjoyment?


----------



## itzjustchris1

martchap said:


> beautiful collection! Works of art, each one. Curious if you cook with them, or mostly for display enjoyment?



Thanks, I use them for work. They get rotated every week.


----------



## itzjustchris1

Last knife for 2022. *Hatsukokoro Komorebi Blue 1 Damascus 240mm* *Gyuto. 


*


----------



## itzjustchris1

Had a good run for 2022. Couple of missed opportunities to acquire certain knives but there’s always next year right?  Well here’s what I’ve acquired for the whole year


----------

